# how to check internet history??



## Heartbroken

How do you check internet history? I know how to pull down the tool bar on the top of screen. But what if it has been cleared? Is there any way to still see what webpages were viewed? Thanks


----------



## just don't know

keylogger or check his cell phone bills..that's how I caught my husband!


----------



## theBlameGame

Hey read what's in this link it might be able to help you.

Good Luck! 

Restore deleted internet history using Windows Vista


----------



## jo084

Funny you should mention this, considering I'm trying to do the same thing also! Although the link doesn't help me as we use Firefox. My husband has been staying on the internet after I've gone to sleep for the past few weeks and I've been finding this very odd. So i went to check the history and its all deleted. I also checked last week and same thing. I mentioned to him that I was on some site last week and couldn't remember the name of it so i went into the history and couldn't find it cause the history was deleted and he said oh it clears itself after 20 days. Funny that, considering a week isn't 20 days long! So i'm dying to know what he's looking at that he feels he should be hiding from me!


----------



## Blanca

I put a keylogger and spyware on my H's computer. We have a free one on the computer now called K9 web protection.


----------



## jiff

buy spy monitor it records all the computer screen its hidden so they dont know thats how i caught wife


----------



## Tr000thSeeker

jo084, does anything else (other than his late night internet browsing) warrant your suspicion? Is it possible that he's looking at porn?

The rest of us, where have we reached and where are we headed?! We live in and run *one of the most advanced nations in the world which boasts good virtue, and force our ways on other nations* and we feel *the need to spy on our own spouses*; the ones with whom we took mutual oaths to be committed, loyal, devoted; why?! To eventually distrust and spy on?!


----------



## They Call Me Smooth

Tr000thSeeker said:


> jo084, does anything else (other than his late night internet browsing) warrant your suspicion? Is it possible that he's looking at porn?
> 
> The rest of us, where have we reached and where are we headed?! We live in and run *one of the most advanced nations in the world which boasts good virtue, and force our ways on other nations* and we feel *the need to spy on our own spouses*; the ones with whom we took mutual oaths to be committed, loyal, devoted; why?! To eventually distrust and spy on?!


The internet has no nation. People lose themselves to the internet all the time. Said to say but the internet nearly cost me my marriage, myspace in general. 

I'm not blaming the internet, it's only a tool. People seem to gain this bi-polar life style when it comes to the internet. I don't think more people are cheaters these days, I think it is just easier to find people to cheat with.

With that said, if someone have given you good enough reason to worry then I see no issues with looking into their actions. If they aren't doing anything then no harm, if they are you just found out.

For the record, I hacked into my wifes myspace around. She cheated on me once before with a guy on myspace and the signs were all there. I have zero regret doing it. In fact because of my actions my wife has given up all social interactions on the internet. She has deleted all profiles and given me free pass to check any time I wanted.

I hate to see what my life would have been like had I not found out. Knowledge is power IMHO.


----------



## Tr000thSeeker

You circumstance is very interesting!
It's one that involves policing!
Does she understand the precept of loyalty at this point in your marriage?
Does she believe that there is someone above you who she may be accountable to?
By-the-way, pardon me for asking so directly. I am trying to understand your current relationship with your wife.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth

Tr000thSeeker said:


> You circumstance is very interesting!
> It's one that involves policing!
> Does she understand the precept of loyalty at this point in your marriage?
> Does she believe that there is someone above you who she may be accountable to?
> By-the-way, pardon me for asking so directly. I am trying to understand your current relationship with your wife.


My wife at this point completely understands loyalty. It's wierd to say but the past month has snapped her back into reality. She now noticing what she has and nearly lost. Before she had the attitude where she would cut of her nose to spite her face. She was so defencive and guarded that nothing I said or did made it through. In fact the more I showed her I loved her the more defencive she got. I know it might sound silly but the words remores, regret and guilt seem small when trying to describe how she feels now. I've never seen anyone change direction so quickly in my life.

As to your second question I am guessing you are speaking of God. Well we do believe in God and go to church from time to time. I'm not sure she has even thought about being judged by God. I know right now her biggest fear is facing the people she lied to. I've been in that position myself and I know it's not easy but she is holding her head up and making things right.

Oddly enough when I told my wife that I had hacked her accounts I expected her to go nuts on me. I was shocked at the out come.

To better explain where my wife and I are now. We are a work in progress. She knows I have lost all trust in her and she has to regain that trust. She knows it's going to be a hard road but is willing to become and open book to do so. To make things easier I have decided to take that path with her. We both have complete access to each others information. My biggest fear is that once I start policing her I wont stop. I'm afraid 5 years from how I will still be checking her email and phone. Because of that fear I often hold back checking up on her and putting my faith in her.

I can tell you that my wife and I get along better now they we every did. After getting the boys to bed we laid/sat on the bed and talked. And for the first time in a long time we talked about the future. Things are really good at this point, will it last? I hope so but only God knows such things. I do know I wouldn't be here typing this post if I hadn't hacked her accounts. I'm 100% sure I would be writing about how my divorce was going. Now am I suggesting every one start putting keyloggers or hacking their SO accounts? Nope. It's not my place to tell you if you should or shouldn't. I can see the good and bad in it and my guess is the way it is laid out has more to do with how your SO feels about it then how you feel about it. I knew before hand that I was going down a dark path doing what I did but I felt the need to know. I had enough signs to tell me something was wrong and I wanted to know what that something was. So before you follow my path think long and hard because doing this means you will 100% break the persons trust you do it to. You can go from the hero to villain in an instance. I guess what I am saying is, be per paired to sleep in the bed you made for yourself.


----------



## songbyrd

Hats off to you I am in the same situation with my husband although he has not deleted any profiles, but I do have free rain and a key logger on my computer as well. It is shameful to have to go through such lengths for piece of mind.


----------



## heartysoul

All I can say is just ask your husband bluntly about what you're feeling and why you want to spy on the computer. If you don't find anything, are you willing to tell him the truth that you spied on him and risk him not trusting you? Telling him you think he's cheating is better than sneaking around and finding out you're wrong and then breaking the bond of trust he may have for you. Just tell him what you want to know and although he may lie at least he'll know you know and then trust your gut feeling.


----------



## Chloebluegreen

Hi Heartbroken,

If you really feel the need to monitor web activities there is a program called 'Webwatcher' which you can download. A freind of mine uses it to check on her kids activities and to block various websites because they are still quite young. 'Spymonitor' is another one which does pretty much the same thing.

It does seem sad though that you feel compeled to have to do this, but if it puts your mind at rest or confirms what you want to know I suppose it will be worth it.

Good luck.


----------



## Dad of 3

Blanca said:


> I put a keylogger and spyware on my H's computer. We have a free one on the computer now called K9 web protection.


How do you do that? I thought it was a professional type of thing...


----------



## ianpet07

a free and easy to use keylogger is called RKFREE.


----------



## okeydokie

i just noticed that my wife installed keylogger detection on her computer. she is an internet junkie and spends enormous amounts of time on it. i learned that it keeps her away from me so i dont really mind. unfortunately it also keeps her away from the stuff she should be doing around the house.


----------



## lostat40

i am wondering how to get the trust back? after finding out about his internet use, which he hid from me for a year before we got married, i am unable to bring myself to trust him again. i am certain that he no longer uses the home computer, yet cannot get past this...


----------



## hitched4ever

I feel sorry for anyone who must submit to or engage in snooping to maintain a relationship. I dont use keyloggers, private detectives, internet histories or any other such thing. I give trust, freely as a gift.
If I felt I needed to spy or that I couldnt give trust I would get out of the relationship.


----------



## hitched4ever

Lostandconfused said:


> You give advice stating trust is a gift and I can agree with that; however, you imply that put in the same position as some of us here that you would simply continue to give trust or leave.
> 
> Please, I have to ask ... have you been in these situations that you are giving advice on? The reason I ask is because before I was in this situation I absolutely would have given the same responses as you. Having been in this situation, it is not quite so cut and dried. I think we all realize here that words are empty until followed up by action. I'd really like to hear the reason you are here and your story.
> 
> Thx hitched,
> Lost


First, my response when 'in the same position' as some of you is that I regard a marriage or any long term relationship as in investment of sorts. You must put in to get back etc. When there is betrayal it does cause major hurt and serious pain. One must take a little time to heal themselves to a point where they can react in a reasonable way that will be in their own best interest and not just make a rash decision or a tit for tat etc. Honestly, there is nothing that another person can do to guarantee we will never be hurt. No matter what they say, do, or agree to in terms of 'conditions' nothing warranties our happiness and their fidelity. Ultimately giving trust is a choice. The choice is of the one who gives it. 

Now, I dont for a minute think that one should give their trust to just anyone, in fact sometimes that gift must be withdrawn.
Some people arent worthy of such a gift. But, when you have been invested in a relationship then you must carefully consider first whether you wish to heal, repair, and continue that relationship...if possible. It does take a little time. And it hurts to do so. But, ultimately IF you stay in that relationship anything less then the mutual gift of trust is a foundation for unhappiness and burden you will carry like a cancerous ulcer.
There are those who advocate 'pet on a leash' relationships with stipulations, conditions, spying, etc etc but if you carefully observe them you should be able to note that it only serves to continue the pain. It carries on a a gnawing toothache, maybe a lesser agony, but still there. 

To answer your question...yes, I have been in 'these situations', in fact perhaps even to a more severe degree then many here. So I full well know the pain and heartache betrayal can cause. I also know that that can be overcome.


----------



## hitched4ever

Lostandconfused said:


> Hitched, I'm NOT asking for a guarantee from my husband. I'm asking for honesty, openness, a way to SEE visibly that he is changing. A cofirmation if you will. Thinking of blindly providing trust again brings this partial quote to mind ... throwing pearls before swine ....


I do not advocate blindness. Not even a little. Nor do I advocate casting pearls before swine. You should require honesty from your H. 




> Mutual gift of trust is not based on one person giving blindly without fact and the other one being secretive and hidden


I agree completely. It must be mutual. 





> Obviously you are not obligated to provide your story; however, stating that YOURS IS MORE SEVERE does not make it so. That truly is just your perspective at the moment.


How many actual sexual affairs would it take to be 'worse' then your H's internet dallying?? 1? 2? More?
I realize that to you your own situation is the worst regardless...and I understand that. 
Look, I dont expect any pity from you or anyone else. I dont even want or need it. I realize that your universe has been shattered. You are hurt. Thats very understandable. I can totally relate. I am with you, not against you. Honestly.



> You offer a lot of "great words". Unfortunately, nothing other than concepts. People need those concepts, yes. But they need something concrete to do as well.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come across wrong as I truly appreciate every response. I want to be able to think and view things from as objective a perspective as possible. I like to take what folks say, evaluate it to see if it can be applied based on my core values. I think a lot of what you've replied with is good and accurate. I do think your replies can be quite frustrating, at least to me, due to the lack of concrete actions. It's kind of like throwing a blanket over a big ant hill and saying have a seat, the ants won't bite you.
> 
> Okay, I get that I'm a logical female and can relate more to concepts when they are combined with a step/action plan.
> 
> Thx much,
> Lost


Thats the thing Lost, there are no concrete answers OTHERS can give you. You have to look for them yourself based upon sound principles and using your best judgment for your own circumstances. You must answer them for yourself. Only you know if you can give and get trust from your H. And reaching that conclusion will take time. Sorry, I know it totally sucks to go through and it feels like it will never end. But thats how it is.


----------



## hitched4ever

No apology needed or expected. 
The internet often doesnt convey inflections that face to face talk does. And I agree, anyone whos spouse has ever betrayed them is in the same overall boat.


----------

